# Phoenix??



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Who lives in the phoenix area? I am just wondering to see who we got out here.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Ahwatukee here! you should have been at the meet!!! you would have met A LOT of phx people there. http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=100314 scroll down for the pics.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Fountain Hills... and I work too much hehe


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yo


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Ahwatukee also, but moved here from Northern California


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

South of Phoenix, but close


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Ahwatukee for me as well


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

is there going to be a show in phoenix?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think we're getting one together soon...


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

sweet shit


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah ill find out when the next "meet" is and ill post it here. ive got friends in yuma and tucson that come here and hang out to race and bbq. good group of people all driving altimas.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Thanx Bro


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey, Jason now that it's 400 degrees outside, this meet will be indoors, right?


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Lets hope its inside


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hmmmm, that depends on how much beer there is.  lots 'o beer=no brains and being outside.


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

I live way out in Casa Grande.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

my buddy comes out here from tucson all the time... youre not too far away.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

I live in Tucson at the moment, but grew up in Gilbert and head back all the time....


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey guys. I live in Texas, but Im gonna be in Phoenix next week for some training. Anyone wanna meet up for a brew or something?

David


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

depends where in phx youre coming to.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey, man. I LIVE in Phoenix. My closest major crossroads are 7th street and Bell or, to all that don't know, the THIRD WORST intersection in the U.S.A. Ain't life grand? Haha.
Hope to see you at Firebird Raceway sometime!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oh youll see me for sure.  i used to live off of 31st ave and mcdowell.... right next to 35th... THATS a nasty ass intersection too, lemme tell you. see you around!


----------



## White02Spec (Apr 3, 2003)

Phoenix


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

phoenix here. i just made a new thread when all i meant to do was reply to this thread. just wanna say what up to ya'll? I would also like to know when/ where is the next meet gonna be


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

next meet is going to be in cali Aug. 2 I'm thinking about going. Anyone else from Phx or AZ going too?


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

i would like to, but i think lack of funds will probably stop me from going, i am going to an alero meet on next friday, well not the actuall meet, just the day before when there all racing. Should be cool


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

phx92se-r said:


> *next meet is going to be in cali Aug. 2 I'm thinking about going. Anyone else from Phx or AZ going too? *


Are you talking about the All Nissan Bash? I think they changed the date to July 26th...unless there are going to be 2 meets...???


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

oh I gotta go check the info again.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Phoenix,cave creek & union hills


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

we're having a meet this weekend. nothing big or major, just nissan guys hanging out and doing whatever.


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

where is this at and what time?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

we're still figuring that part out. the last time we hooked up, someone didnt time it right. ill know in a couple of hours.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lot 59 at 5 o'clock. in tempe... if you need my cell number, pm me and ill give it to you.


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

lot 59? can I get some directions pls thanks dude.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its the lot right next to asu. if you roll up to asu and ask, theyll tell you, i dont know the exact location... i just know its almost on the lake..


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

deer valley / glendale area over here , by the pima frwy and 19 ave . . good to see so many phoenicians here


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

glendale.. right across the street from ironwood cactus/59th ave. who here has a 240????


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

www.az240sx.org


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

don't know anybody in there... they're not azn 

anybody know of a azn guy that drives a red/maroon s13 240sx coupe and has the plate "KA24DET" it has a supra wing on the back.. anybody???


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dang, you had me till "supra wing"... ahwatukee in da house.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *don't know anybody in there... they're not azn
> 
> anybody know of a azn guy that drives a red/maroon s13 240sx coupe and has the plate "KA24DET" it has a supra wing on the back.. anybody??? *


this one?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HOLY SHIT, that looks EXACTLY like it.. i didn't get to check on the rims..but the plate says "KA24DET"

who's is it??? is it a korean guy that drives it??


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya, im pretty sure thats Mike Lee's car....KA24DET with a T66  he posts on the 240 board.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

t66?? how much power is that dude putting out??


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

frigging sweet.. do you know what his id is???


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i dont know how much hes making. i havent seen him in a couple of years....his id is T66 240 or something like that.


----------



## Demitch (May 6, 2004)

*Car Show Mesa\Gilbert,AZ*

My name is Donny Mitchell and a I am the owner of a race team called Night and Day Racing. We currently hold car shows every Saturday at 8:00 pm on the the NW corner of Gilbert and Baseline next to Discount Tire in a vacant parking lot. Please visit www.nightanddayracing.com for more detailed directions. Right now we have around 95 cars attending regularly. We have had Rockford Fosgate, 1st upholstery, Lightning Audio, Intense Graphix, Intense Motorsports, Superior Racing Development, Trix Racing, and much more. This week we will have Rythm Motorsports set up a tent along with some demo cars and I also got Meguiars to come out and set up a boot but still unsure if they are bringing out cars from Cali. I would really enjoy if everyone from came and checked it out. Thanks for your time and look forward to seeing everyone. Thanks


----------



## gypsyorchid (Apr 28, 2004)

I live in Gilbert (south of Phoenix).


----------



## oSR20o (May 9, 2004)

*phoenix here*

north phoenix here... every saturday night, there is a car show at tha pavillion's every saturday night at the 101 and indian bend... would be nice to see an se-r crew up there...juss eclipses hondas and acuras basicaly so far... peace out


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there were some 240's out there last weekend. there was one dude there that if i see him again, im punching his ass in the face. anyways, every once in a while we get some altimas to run up there. maybe we could all plan a run sometime?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*greetins from Northern AZ*

..yo

Greetings from Northern Arizona!! ..I lived in Tempe last year..& head to Phx every now & then.. ..hit'up Versus for tires & all.

..if there's any Nissan-shows coming up..I'll definately check it out.

..and if anyone can give me the heads'up on any good nissan shops out there..I'd appreciate it. :thumbup: 

..so far, I've been to Raiden, Apex, & Intense. I've heard about Night7Racing but haven't check them out yet..
..I'm looking for a good deal on a BB or Avenir-swap..from a reliable shop.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If you got $ in hand ready to go, shoot me a PM. I can show you our work from then on. All our work is garunteed and warranty'd


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

wow. this thread is old ass fuck. 

you guys need to come out this saturday for sco at firebird.


----------

